# What disorder is this considered?



## punk151551 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have had this issue that I've been afraid to talk about. I've done research but I am not sure what it would be considered. I need advice as too what disorder(s) to search.

I will be myself at one moment but, at times, turn into a different 'person' in a matter of seconds. Alot of times it is due to stress but not always. Sometimes this other 'person' is happy and outgoing but other times it may become angry or not talk. The last time it happened was yesterday. This 'person' started acting like an animal and growling at people in the middle of my class. At a glance it sounds like DID. It doesn't fit the description of DID because I remember everything and I sit and watch whats happening helplessly trying to regain control of my body. The longest it's ever took over my body was for a week straight.

I know you can't diagnose disorders but could you tell me what the possible disorders it could be so I can do some further research.

Thank you, 
Taylor


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I know very little about DID, but i'm pretty sure it could be DID. I think people with DID can remember the experiences of all of their alters - as they are all part of them anyways. I haven't heard DID described as losing control though, but I think its quite possible it could be.

You are right that I can't diagnose though, especially since I have no expertise in this area.

It sounds worth getting a mental health assessment over to get to the bottom of it. I'm sure you will be fine, but its best to figure out whats going on!

Don't stress too much though. Maybe someone else on here will have a better idea than I do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> I think people with DID can remember the experiences of all of their alters - as they are all part of them anyways.


As far as I know.....It's possible for those with DID to have awareness/consciousness of their "alters", not necessarily all of them though but in some cases sure..


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i have heard of certain people with dissociation disorders may have a tendency to have "unexplained emotion controlling their body" or sumthing like that. what you described seems like it might fall in that category. my guess is that it dosn't quite fit the profile for DID. Dp symtoms also may include not feeling in control of ones own body. if it isn't very persistant, or life altering, i would say it is a dissociation symptom and just work on you dp and anxiety. sounds to me like your emotion is just trying to get out... work on you dp and it should go away.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

My money is on Dependent Personality Disorder.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

my bet is on DDNOS. dissociative disorder not otherwise specified.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> my bet is on DDNOS. dissociative disorder not otherwise specified.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

either way, same basic problem - i think it wud be fair to say it's all dissociation and i think the same basic treatments for either would be reasonable. that is - as long as your reality testing is in tact and your symptoms say it isn't DID.


----------

